# Riccia fluitans submerged



## Phillip (Jul 17, 2005)

I have read all I can on trying to grow Riccia (fluitans) submerged, but am still confused  Do I need some special submerged form, which seems to be mainly available in Japan, or will 'normal' forms stay submeged if tied down and kept trimmed?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

You don't need any special type. You just need a way to hold it down........


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i reccomend tying down with monofilament line or a hair net. i do this with java moss too, looks pooey at first but it will grow over it easily and then you'll never know. with riccia sometimes you do need to re-tie so often. you dont need a special type. check this link it should help you out.
http://www.nature-aquarium.com/riccia.htm


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

It's important to know the requirements of ricca floating and ricca tied down are quite different. It is the same plant, but requires much more light and co2 when tied down to say driftwood or rocks.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

SnyperP said:


> It's important to know the requirements of ricca floating and ricca tied down are quite different. It is the same plant, but requires much more light and co2 when tied down to say driftwood or rocks.


In my experience it grows really well at 2 wpg cf with no CO2. It grows slower but in this case in particular slower means a lot less maintenance


----------

